# Corel Draw vs. Illustrator vs. Wasatch



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

I hope someone else has dealt with this and knows if there is a work around for this or not.

I design in Corel Draw (x4).

When I use the color pallet that the printer that prints my jobs uses, but when i design in corel, export as a EPS, the colors do not always match what i used when they get the file on their end and open it in Illustrator to check the job before printing.

One other time, the colors were correct, but when it printed, it printed out a different shade of color.
They had to basically redo that part of the job to get that color correct.

Any one else familiar with these issues?

Thanks.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

what is your color palate that your printer is using? Corel usually uses CMYK, as default and Adobe default RGB.


----------



## JimboG (Jan 13, 2008)

Color pallets are definitely the key, pick a RGB pallet that resembles the one in your Adobe. You may need to print the out to compair.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

We deal with Corel, Illustrator, Wasatch as well. 

One thing that can be an issue in exporting files and color shifting is exporting the file with the color profile embedded. Being that we also get files in multiple formats we get much better results not embedding color profiles and letting Wasatch handle the colors.

On a side note Corel X6 is the first version since X3 that is at least somewhat stable. It will still crash but not anywhere as bad as X4 and X5.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

Corel X4 uses the "old" Color Management Engine. They replaced it in Corel X5. As far as I know it solved a lot of color issues with Adobe programs.

[media]http://www.corel.com/content/pdf/cdgsx5/CDGSX5_version_comparison_matrix_en.pdf[/media]


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm not sure what you mean by embedding the color pallete.

The company i use to print the fully sublimated jerseys, uses cmyk colors, so that is what i design in, they sent me the codes to use.

So in your guys expert opinion, is there anything i can do, different way of exporting from Corel to solve this problem?


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

embedding....is that the "apply the icc profile" option in the eps exporting dialog box?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Correct - in Wasatch there is a "flag" that will tell it to either use an embedded profile or ignore it. For us we always have it set to ignore any color icc embedded profile. It will effect how it prints. The fail safe is to never export with the color profile embedded as well. 

This is an example of why, as noted in a separate post, that people may have trouble finding someone to do wholesale work for them. In virtually every case we will lose money on the first project we do for someone due to all the time it takes to get all on the same page. You also need to be VERY careful on your artwork when exporting to EPS and them sucking it into AI. It is far from 100% accurate. It is why most shops that deal with outside work have both programs. Corel is not know for its import/export strengths and AI does not even recognize Corel files.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Your CMYK is different from mine, the ICC profile tells the user what flavour CMYK has been used in the file. I fail to see how ignoring the ICC workflow could possibly be the solution to the problem, other than by chance. Better to coordinate your profiles with your printers?


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

A bigger issue here that is see is if you are doing color proofing on your monitor or if you are comparing the original colors to printed swatches. The monitor is RGB and your printer is a CMYK device - regardless of software, there can be color shifts.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

PositiveDave said:


> Your CMYK is different from mine, the ICC profile tells the user what flavour CMYK has been used in the file. I fail to see how ignoring the ICC workflow could possibly be the solution to the problem, other than by chance. Better to coordinate your profiles with your printers?


When you are doing wholesale work the last thing you want to do is spend time trying to match software, profiles, etc. with each customer. The easiest way around it and the way to assure the colors are the same regardless of what program they were saved from is to ignore an ICC profile.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Riderz Ready said:


> When you are doing wholesale work the last thing you want to do is spend time trying to match software, profiles, etc. with each customer. The easiest way around it and the way to assure the colors are the same regardless of what program they were saved from is to ignore an ICC profile.


It will ensure that they are always wrong!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

PositiveDave said:


> It will ensure that they are always wrong!


We must have a magical system that no one else has as we get artwork everyday from outside sources, print through Wasatch and ignore color profiles 100% of the time and the colors are exactly the same regardless of who created the file or the format.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

bringing this back from the dead because i've upgraded to CorelX6 and i have a question about exporting as a EPS and the color management selection.

What should the correct set up be in order to make sure my CMYK colors print from the Wasatch RIP the same as my printers colors do that he's supplied me? They design in their shop using Adobe.
They gave me the CMYK codes to use.

Do I want to check the box "Convert sport colors to CMYK"
Outpout colors as: CMYK
PostScript 3?

I don't see anywhere, where it says embedding the color profile in Corel export screen.
thanks.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

FatboyGraphics said:


> bringing this back from the dead because i've upgraded to CorelX6 and i have a question about exporting as a EPS and the color management selection.
> 
> What should the correct set up be in order to make sure my CMYK colors print from the Wasatch RIP the same as my printers colors do that he's supplied me? They design in their shop using Adobe.
> They gave me the CMYK codes to use.
> ...


Making something very simple incredibly difficult. We have about 20% of artwork come from the outside and it is all done the same easy way. We send a color chart (RGB). Whether they use PhotoShop, AI, Corel or ??? it really does not matter. Most of these clients upload the artwork as flat files as there really is no need for an EPS file unless someone is going to change the artwork. 

Corel is a bit on an island and does not export to other formats that well in the first place. X6 is decent at importing AI files but AI will not touch a Corel file. If you have gradients, etc in a file then all bets are off when exporting or importing. Create the file save it as a flat file and upload them the flat file.

It really should be that simple - if it is not find another vendor.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

Riderz Ready said:


> Making something very simple incredibly difficult. We have about 20% of artwork come from the outside and it is all done the same easy way. We send a color chart (RGB). Whether they use PhotoShop, AI, Corel or ??? it really does not matter. Most of these clients upload the artwork as flat files as there really is no need for an EPS file unless someone is going to change the artwork.
> 
> Corel is a bit on an island and does not export to other formats that well in the first place. X6 is decent at importing AI files but AI will not touch a Corel file. If you have gradients, etc in a file then all bets are off when exporting or importing. Create the file save it as a flat file and upload them the flat file.
> 
> It really should be that simple - if it is not find another vendor.


when you say flat file, should it matter if its a TIFF, or something else?

I just know in the past some eps files have shifted color, and I didn't know if x6 was better or if it matter exactly how I exported it.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

FatboyGraphics said:


> when you say flat file, should it matter if its a TIFF, or something else?
> 
> I just know in the past some eps files have shifted color, and I didn't know if x6 was better or if it matter exactly how I exported it.


Yes - it can even be as simple as a jpg file. Anything over 200 DPI on jersey fabric is overkill. 

Corel is just a pain when it comes to importing/exporting in other layered/vector formats and as mentioned if there is any gradient or complex coloring - forget it. Corel X6 is a little more stable but the import/export issues will never go away.

Best of luck moving forward


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

Riderz Ready said:


> Yes - it can even be as simple as a jpg file. Anything over 200 DPI on jersey fabric is overkill.
> 
> Corel is just a pain when it comes to importing/exporting in other layered/vector formats and as mentioned if there is any gradient or complex coloring - forget it. Corel X6 is a little more stable but the import/export issues will never go away.
> 
> Best of luck moving forward


so what you are saying is, i should learn Illustrator, lol.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

They all have their plus and minuses. Corel has been and most likely always will be an unstable program. It will blow up if you sneeze incorrectly. It has been that way for years. The most unstable application software I have used yet it is simple in comparison and can do some things better.

AI is horrible when exporting large files to a flat file format. In many cases it simply is not even possible. You have to take the AI file, import it into Photoshop than export the file from Photoshop to a flat file.

Over the years you learn enough to get by on each one of them.


----------

